# Intactivists needed in Atlanta!



## Nai'a (Apr 14, 2002)

Intact America will have a booth at the World's Largest Baby Shower at the Georgia World Congress Center on May 22nd and 23rd 10 - 7 and 11-5. Full days are not required. Any time you can come would be great.

You must be Pro-intact, know your way around intact/circumcision issues AND
Be able to keep a cool head. NO arguing. =)

Please respond here...
Thanks!


----------



## hippiemommaof4 (Mar 31, 2008)

I would have done this but my mom passed away I live in columbus ga though but I would have  . maybe next year?


----------

